# 30 Funline Pen Kit and Funline Pen Blank Special



## edicehouse

Product: 30 Funline Pen Kit and Funline Pen Blank Special
 Vender: pennstateind.com
 Cost: $88.90


 The bad: Like a lot of Acrylic blanks, you need to back paint the blanks.  Pay attention when back painting, because many times with these blanks you can wash out the ends.  For example if you back paint white, the ends may be too light, and if you back paint black, the ends may be too dark.  I usually do a silver or the color of the blank.

 The blanks feel like they are cut offs from their larger blank.  So often you do not get a square blank.  

Some of the blanks hold heat and if you are using an end trimmer the material may melt a little more than cut.

The pen kits are low plating, but for roughly $3.00 for a blank and kit, it is hard to beat.

This deal seems to be out of stock often, which is ironic any time I have gone to order one or 2 of these deals they are in stock.  Currently they are out of stock.



The Good: The best part of these kits and blank is it is 32 blanks and 30 pen kits for under $100 which includes shipping.

You get a decent assortment of blanks, sure some are 1/2" X 5/8", but it is not hard to deal with that.

My wife's cousin was all in a panic because the pen she got from me 3 years prior was all messed up, not working, ect.  It was one of these and I figured I was just going to take it home and knock out old parts and put on new, no big deal.  Come to find out she has the pen loose in her pocketbook all the time.  Well the first thing was the ink wasn't coming out, so I pull the top off, and when she replaced the ink, she didn't screw it in (or it backed out).  The clip was loose, so I took a small drop of thin and repressed the clip down.


 Would I recommend this product?  Yes, to be able to do roughly 30 pens for $100, these make great give aways to the kids teacher, or someone orders 10 pens for gifts for co workers and want to keep the price down.

A lot of people turn their nose up at these, because they don't make a $20 slim line, only a $35 slim line.  However making roughly $15 per pen profit is fine with me.

These are not the pens you would donate to a local charity to raise money, because these are a "low-end" pen and kit, however I have had great luck with these.

Please remember this is not a post discussing pricing, just review of a product.




 Any questions please let me know.





 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank.  The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost.  If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion.  My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## CREID

Thanks for the review.


----------



## luckyscroller788

Thanks. I enjoy your reviews, valuable information and detailed, honest write-up!


----------

